# does anyone keep pygmy possums in the uk?



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

hey just wondered if anyone keeps any type of pygmy possums on the UK as not heard anything about them and dont see much on the internet from the UK.

very cute little things!

this eastern one looks a bit like APD without the bushy tail and a slightly pointer nose 

Eastern Pygmy Possum | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
:flrt:
mountain pygmy possum. there are many others too!

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/...es/giantrat-pictures/images/primary/2_461.jpg


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

the only small opposum i know of is the short tailed opposum


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

The marsupials the OP is asking about are POSSUMS, not _*O*_possums.... Opssums are from Americas, whereas possums are from Australasia.


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

sorry, i thought they were they same thing,


----------

